# Loosing 100lbs before baby #2



## OwlBump

Hello! 

Just wondering if anyone's doing the same as myself, I'm starting to think about having another baby but not until DS1 is in his first year at school, that time frame is on a moving scale though! But approx 18-24 months 

The thing is, I was 240lb when I had my son and there was a lot of scare mungering about the risk to my baby which I was aware of :dohh: as of having a baby isn't scary enough!!

Any way I'd love to have a home birth, I hated staying in hospital but I know unless I loose about 100lbs it wouldn't even be entertained supportively by medical staff or my hubby in fact

So here's where I started, I joined Slimming world 4.5weeks ago and it's going great! I can actually do this :)

Week1: -6lbs
Week2: -3lb
Week3: -3lb
Week4: maintained

I'm back on track fully now and more determined than ever :D
Anyone on the same journey?


----------



## topsy

I need to loose over 100 lbs not to have another one but just to be healthier I am also doing SW. Good luck hun :) xxxx


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Just wanted to say good luck! I lost 45 lbs before getting pregnant with this one, and I'm hoping a healthy weight leads to a healthier pregnancy. Your goal is definitely do-able in your time frame, just take it slow and steady! :)


----------



## OwlBump

Thank you both :) I'm taking it each week at a time and I'm already feeling the benefits I'm definitely less out of breathe running errands

I'm doing it for me mostly but I want to be able to spend time being active with DS as he's growing up, how I see it is if I'm huffing and puffing running about after DS how would I cope with two little ones ha. 

My first pregnancy was smooth apart from blood loss after delivery but that was due to high BP. But I'd like to have less to worry about the second time around :)

Best of luck to yourself topsy and a big congrats on loosing 45lbs! That's amazing :D


----------



## todmommy4568

I would love to join you! I am TTC #2 currently but this is our last month before taking a break. If i don't get pregnant this month I will focus on weight loss until next summer when we will start trying again. Even if I do get pregnant this month I am hoping to get permission from my doctor to stay on weight watchers as I am quite overweight. So far I have lost 9 pounds but I haven't been following my plan well and am determined to do so now.

I feel the same way about playing with my DS, it is so hard sometimes I am so out of shape. Congratulations on your weight loss so far! It looks like you are doing great!


----------



## topsy

How are you doing girls? xxx


----------



## OwlBump

I weighed in 1st Oct but DS has been poorly with a tummy bug and teething so not had chance to stop by

I had a friend staying thats just started SW so it was a good week :) 

I lost another 3lbs.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## topsy

Well done on losing the 3lbs hun :) 

I gained 2 this weekend after a weekend blow out I am back on track today... currently drinking green tea xxx


----------



## TaNasha

You can definitely do it! 

I have lost 110lbs in 1,5 year. 

Good Luck!


----------



## OwlBump

Thank you for the support ladies :) that's amazing that you lost so much xx

I was off plan most of the week before last but I maintained so I was happy with that. 

Weighed in today though and I lost 2lbs! Yay 

We just chose our Christmas wish and mine is to hit and pass my Club 10. I think I have 8lbs to go now so 1lb loss a week minimum hopefully


----------



## topsy

Sure you can do it hun. Yay for the loss too :) xxx


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay so with my major temp drop yesterday and today I am just waiting for AF to arrive and am going to focus on my weight loss while WTT! I am pretty excited to really get on track! 7 months until we start TTC again means 7 months to get myself back into shape!


----------



## OwlBump

How is everyone, myself and DS have been poorly so I've not been online much.

Just had another good weigh in -3lbs

I hope everyone is well


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry you and your son have not been feeling well :hugs: congrats on the loss :dance:

I had some cheat days last week but still managed to lose a pound! Focusing on my weight loss rather than ttc has been a nice change of pace although we decided we would not take a break after all :haha: If I stay on track like I have so far this week I am expecting a pretty good weigh in on Monday :)


----------



## OwlBump

Thank you :) just put little man down for a nap so I'm enjoying a lovely cup of tea 

Well done on the loss! It's great that we can still have cheat days and get loses. Helps keep you sane I think! lol


----------

